# which fridge brand has lowest repair rate?



## IDIMyself (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a 2 yo Frigidaire that is not repairable...

I want something that will last... any suggestions?

thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you contacted Fridiaire about this problum?
I've delt with them before and they went above and behind to keep me as a customer.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

what does not repairable mean? Too expensive or repair person just does not want to mess with it?


----------



## IDIMyself (Apr 9, 2012)

the guy told me they don't make the parts to repair it and it's not worth it to fix. I will call Frigidaire... someone else told me they would try to help.

thanks!


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Frigidaire that is 19 years old and has never been serviced.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

IDIMyself said:


> the guy told me they don't make the parts to repair it and it's not worth it to fix. I will call Frigidaire... someone else told me they would try to help.
> 
> thanks!


 I would have to say that is pure bs. What is wrong with it?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

is this the same refrig you referred to in another thread?


----------



## IDIMyself (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I called Frigidaire and they don't make parts for this fridge... it's a throwaway. 

I went to the library and looked up consumer reports which I don't put all my faith in and they had Kenmore, GE and Hotpoint as well as Frigidaire at the top of their list for low repair rates.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

IDIMyself said:


> Yes, I called Frigidaire and they don't make parts for this fridge... it's a throwaway.
> 
> I went to the library and looked up consumer reports which I don't put all my faith in and they had Kenmore, GE and Hotpoint as well as Frigidaire at the top of their list for low repair rates.


 
wasted trip to the library:whistling2:


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

Sounds like you just want a new frig (not that there's anything wrong with that). FYI, Kenmore is made by LG and they do have a pretty good track record, at least as of a few years ago when I researched and bought mine. The branding these days doesn't mean what it used to, many companies are just slapping their labels on.


----------



## IDIMyself (Apr 9, 2012)

I know what you mean about brands... thanks for the info...


----------



## awd (Sep 4, 2012)

Right now I would say LG is most dependable... and if you do your research you can save aby 10% going to Sears and get a Kenmore(Rebadged LG)....

Check out home depot for fridge too, they have very good deal on extended warranty!


----------

